# Whiskers?



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,
All of a sudden my 8 month-old, Charlie has whiskers. Is this normal? They are kind of sharp, and dark, and scratch when he gives kisses. Just curious...

Thanx everyone for all of the good info. here on this site.

Lizzie


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Lizzie,

Are you sure Charlie isn't Jammies and Murphy Moe's long lost rich brother???? Jammies has those whiskers too and they jag me (but I put up with them because I love those kisses)! I'm just thinking the next time I get my lip waxed, I'll get her whiskers done too! JUST KIDDING EVERYONE!!!!

View attachment 21884


But, Mamma, I want to get closer to you and I'm not REALLY on the end table...see, my butt is on the sofa!!!:crazy:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy appears to have whiskers too, Scooter didn't though. I think they're so cute!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Whiskers*

True to form, Murphy, Jammies' big brother, has whiskers too. We all sure have awesome dogs and I love to read the comments in the forums. I couldn't get on the internet last night because of technical problems and I was having severe withdrawal!


----------



## Harry the Happy Havanese (Apr 1, 2009)

Harry also had whiskers. They were pretty stiff and strong. You may notice one that has fallen out after a while. I have examined a whisker after it has fallen out and they are pretty impressive. They use them to get into tight places. It is really funny to watch them when they are trying to get into a partially opened door. If their whiskers touch they won't go forward.

Harry is one year old (his birthday was yesterday) and I just picked him up and noticed that it doesn't look like he has the whiskers anymore? Maybe they fall out once they get older. He definitely had them a couple of months ago. It may be a puppy thing?

Well.....on closer inspection he still does have a couple of whiskers. They may be harder to spot since he has so much fur......


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you, everyone for all of the input. I just thought it was odd that all of sudden these VERY sharp whiskers appeared on Charlie. They actually hurt when they touch my skin. The rest of him is soooo soft, that it is odd to have these prickly whiskers on his face. I do hope they fall out.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not 100% certain, but I believe all dogs have whiskers and they depend on them as a sensory tool.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I like with Havs that the whiskers blend in with their hair. On my Paps they just stick out there like rabbits, kinda weird looking lol


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I am always really sad when I accidentally pull out Mochi's whiskers when I'm combing her face. The fine teeth catch her whiskers and tug it out. She's lost three because of me and I hope they grow back


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They'll grow back, Lotus. 

All the Havs have them. Some are just softer than others.  I have a couple of dogs that have very dense, coarse whiskers and others that are so soft you don't really notice them.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*A look at whats under all of the hair*

Since Todd's a baldy it's much easier to see his whiskers...lol
He's got mostly black on the left and mostly white on the right....and he has eyebrows :eyebrows:


----------

